# 4 banger jeeps :) gotta love em



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

My 01 Wrangler has been running a little rough lately due to needing a tuneup, well....today I got the option of four White Oak trees that were already cut down by a tree company............yea I took the option  Anyway, my engine is older than the Jeep, its a old 150 cid converted over to fuel injection , that little monster can pull more than the trailer is rated at towing, found THAT out today My little class 1 trailer is down so I borrowed a friends class 3 and filled it to the point that I thought my bumper was gonna drag the mans yard, and the little Jeep that could yanked that trailer down the road like it wasn't even there 
darn thing won't go over 80 mph, but it will climb a wall


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Of course you know what you did was dangerous.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh yea I know, but it was a one time shot, little to no traffic, mainly on back roads, and I never topped 30 and it was flat all the way, luckily thought I didn't overload the trailer, being a class 3, if I had used my little 5x8x class one It would have broke in half, I really need to beef up that trailer, if I fill it to its rated capacity it bends in the middle

Oh by the way I forgot to mention my Jeep does have a class 3 hitch, so there was no dot violations


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Towing is all ways easier than stopping. Check the owners manual of max weight.

Having the rear bumper push low to the ground means your steering was greatly affected, as you know.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh yea I know that all too well. Max weight was roughly 200 lbs over what the Jeep is supposed to be able to pull, and yea steering was REAL easy, almost like having power steering (remover pwr steering last year due to a leak on steering box until I can get a new one)
But thats why I went down the back road and avoided all traffic.
Normally I dont; do that I only carry about 1000 lbs at a time which is way less than she'll pull and 690 lbs less than the trailer is rated at. At 1k teh bottom bends slightly on my class one so thats the limit.
I'm just happy that the Jeep will yank that much weight with no problems , temp didn't even go up above normal


----------

